# need help field hunting mallrds



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

i need help with a field i have for this weekend. theres a couple hundred mallards in this field. any way i was wounding what all i should use. ive got 6 dozen goose decoys 5 dozen ducks and 10 mojos. should i set all of it off or just the duck. Cuz i know that ducks like to land with the geese so i was just woundering what all i should use.

thanks


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Depends what all is in the field. If there are just ducks in the field I would say just go with the ducks. The ducks will know the area and if they never see geese in the field they might get supsicious when they see geese and ducks together. Try to mimick what the ducks are doing and how they are set up.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

Depends on what your after, later in the year I generally like just using duck decoys when targeting ducks, maybe a few canadas throw in. Depending on how many guys you got I like small spreads for ducks, Dozen full bodies 2-4 mojos. Works great. I also like running a couple on the intermittent timer and have two set up on a remote so I shut them off and turn them on when the ducks are working. Also vary the heights of your mojos. Usaully set higher ones behind me and lower ones in front of me.

I also like to shut them off and turn them on to get their attention, kinda like a mojo hail call. A big key in hunting cold weather ducks is your calling. Have had times when they didnt like any noise at all and times like a week ago when they wouldnt commit unless I was on the call constantly.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Your question is just plain retarded. You obviously have a decent size spread there guy. One does not invest in the size sspread you claim to have unless they in fact know what the hell they are doing. Here you go guy i will answer your retarded question.

REPICATE WHAT YOU SEE IN THE FIELD WHEN YOU SCOUT THEM! IF GEESE DONT USE THE FIELD DONT USE GEESE! IF THEY ARE MIX THEM IN AS WELL.

This isn't frickin brain surgery it is field hunting. All you ever want to do is replicate what you see with decoys and hide to the best of your ability.

Way to make yourself look like an idiot with your nonsense question. Better yet give me your spread since i know what to do with it and you go back to 2 dozen floaters in a slough and this way you wont have these problems. :withstupid:


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Your question is just plain retarded. You obviously have a decent size spread there guy. One does not invest in the size sspread you claim to have unless they in fact know what the hell they are doing. Here you go guy i will answer your retarded question.
> 
> REPICATE WHAT YOU SEE IN THE FIELD WHEN YOU SCOUT THEM! IF GEESE DONT USE THE FIELD DONT USE GEESE! IF THEY ARE MIX THEM IN AS WELL.
> 
> ...


Is your wife not putting out? How is it plain retarded. Maybe its his first time field hunting, maybe he is just looking for input. He could have came across the decoys very cheap and wanted to try it out. Maybe not. Give the guy a break. You are the one who is looking like an idiot. Get over yourself.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Your question is just plain retarded. You obviously have a decent size spread there guy. One does not invest in the size sspread you claim to have unless they in fact know what the hell they are doing. Here you go guy i will answer your retarded question.
> 
> REPICATE WHAT YOU SEE IN THE FIELD WHEN YOU SCOUT THEM! IF GEESE DONT USE THE FIELD DONT USE GEESE! IF THEY ARE MIX THEM IN AS WELL.
> 
> ...


Wow as appauling as your other 200+ posts to bad an IQ test isn't a requirment befor joining Nodak.

[


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hahaha reality hurts then i guess. One does not buy the spread he claims to have along with 10 mojos unless they have hunted before. My god you guys he has 132 full body decoys you dont get that invested unless you know what you are doing not including 10 mojos who the heck runs 10 mojos anyways? You guys need to stop being such suckers and realize when a guy is just trolling. Use your heads ladies when you started field hunting did you have 132 full bodies and 10 mojos??? No you did not. This guy is just trying to jerk you around and you guys bought into it.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

When i first started. I had 8 Mojos. and 5 Dozen Mallards. Your point? Who cares. Get over it. You look like a loser right now.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

:eyeroll:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys question i have about 2000 mallards working this corn field. No geese however. I have 5 dozen fullbody geese and 4 dozen full body ducks and 3 mojos. What should i do? Please help me i cant think for myself and need some help. :rollin:


----------



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> Your question is just plain retarded. You obviously have a decent size spread there guy. One does not invest in the size sspread you claim to have unless they in fact know what the hell they are doing. Here you go guy i will answer your retarded question.
> 
> REPICATE WHAT YOU SEE IN THE FIELD WHEN YOU SCOUT THEM! IF GEESE DONT USE THE FIELD DONT USE GEESE! IF THEY ARE MIX THEM IN AS WELL.
> 
> ...


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

False! guides are retarded I will not contribute to the problem. You can be a good hunter and not be a guide the ole sayin of "never mix business with pleasure" applies here. So for my sake please tell me how you acquired the size spread you claim to have?


----------



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> False! guides are retarded I will not contribute to the problem. You can be a good hunter and not be a guide the ole sayin of "never mix business with pleasure" applies here. So for my sake please tell me how you acquired the size spread you claim to have?


me and a buddy hauled some loads of steel into the scrap yard. Bought the decoys and 4 mojos. My buddys uncle passed away and he got some of his mojos. is that okay? A kid that was going to come hunting had the honker decoys. and all i wanted to know is if we should mix them in. Thats all.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well did you get some birds?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

tw3201 said:


> HugeBurrito2k6 said:
> 
> 
> > False! guides are retarded I will not contribute to the problem. You can be a good hunter and not be a guide the ole sayin of "never mix business with pleasure" applies here. So for my sake please tell me how you acquired the size spread you claim to have?
> ...


Good for you guys buying your own decoys, in most cases it probably doesn't matter if you put out the geese the duck or a combo spread, most importantly be where the birds want to be, take the time to cover up good, and lean to be efficient on a call, and don't worry about the Superburrito's comments, he just wishes he had a spread like that. If you do a quick search on his posts you will find he consistantly puts his foot in his mouth offering up critisisim, rather than something worth reading. Most times this is a result of low self esteme and lack of confidence in themselves, it's easy to sit in the dark behind a keyboard with a false name and pound your chest.

Did you get anybirds and what spread did you set up??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Usaully when I an just targeting ducks I will still run a Canada goose spread because I do not have just a duck spread. Sometimes I will run just two or three robo ducks and about 5 to 8 dozen whiterock snow goose decoys.

Ducks will come into just about anything. I run the Canada goose decoys because if there is ducks there usually is geese flying around and they could come close enough to get a shot at.


----------



## tw3201 (Dec 29, 2010)

blhunter3 said:


> Well did you get some birds?


We shot 42 and a bonus snow with 9 guns


----------



## birdyguy22 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hugeburrito. You claim your such a top notch hunter and know everything.. i do recall you thought a coot was an american black duck...am i right or am i right


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

tw3201 said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Well did you get some birds?
> ...


Sounds good. That is alot of guns, but good to hear you had a good shoot.

Most of hunting is just trial and error. Everyone does something different and has confidence in certain things. When things don't go right on a hunt. Learn from it. Also don't be scared to try new things either.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

birdyguy22 said:


> Hugeburrito. You claim your such a top notch hunter and know everything.. i do recall you thought a coot was an american black duck...am i right or am i right


Betting on the fact that he will refrain from making an AZZZZ of him self any further for at least a week and a half. Then around the first of the year he will enlighted all of us again with his vast library of wisdom and critisize, or belittle someone. Follow his post's and this is how the cycle goes round and round....


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

birdyguy22 said:


> Hugeburrito. You claim your such a top notch hunter and know everything.. i do recall you thought a coot was an american black duck...am i right or am i right


another fish on......bird guy22= gullible


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought i was pretty stupid until this guy came along. wow.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

tw3201 said:


> i need help with a field i have for this weekend. theres a couple hundred mallards in this field. any way i was wounding what all i should use. ive got 6 dozen goose decoys 5 dozen ducks and 10 mojos. should i set all of it off or just the duck. Cuz i know that ducks like to land with the geese so i was just woundering what all i should use.
> 
> thanks


3 dozen goose decoys, 4 mojos.
Sell the feild duck decoys, they are worthless if you have fb geese.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

That is totally false. I have seen people use a goose spread in a field that had well over 2000 mallards in it, and they wouldn't come in. I have seen this more then once. Even with mojos running. Plus you can always use the full body ducks around water and on ice. They are a big help when hunting fields of just ducks.


----------



## swattin leroys (Oct 8, 2012)

ValleyHunter said:


> That is totally false. I have seen people use a goose spread in a field that had well over 2000 mallards in it, and they wouldn't come in. I have seen this more then once. Even with mojos running. Plus you can always use the full body ducks around water and on ice. They are a big help when hunting fields of just ducks.


 Well it worked for us in both ND and SD. But, we target Drake Mallards. :rollin:


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Was that suppose to be funny?

What happened to Huge Burrito??


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

BROWNDOG said:


> birdyguy22 said:
> 
> 
> > Hugeburrito. You claim your such a top notch hunter and know everything.. i do recall you thought a coot was an american black duck...am i right or am i right
> ...


Havent been on here for a while this thread blew up nicely just like i planned. But yes sir i did make that thread and i don't know if you know what trolling is but that is a classic example pal. :rollin:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

HugeBurrito2k6 said:


> BROWNDOG said:
> 
> 
> > birdyguy22 said:
> ...


Pal my ***, at one time years ago I was the Mod for the dog forumn, I spend very little time on here anymore because of fools like you, in it's early years Nodak was a good site, alot of educated people helping others, times have changed, now we have a small percentage of uneducated, know it all people like yourself that would rather down grade young people asking questions rather than help them. Pretty sad. Just remember what comes around Goes around, eventually it will catch up with you...


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

swattin leroys said:


> ValleyHunter said:
> 
> 
> > That is totally false. I have seen people use a goose spread in a field that had well over 2000 mallards in it, and they wouldn't come in. I have seen this more then once. Even with mojos running. Plus you can always use the full body ducks around water and on ice. They are a big help when hunting fields of just ducks.
> ...


I Have to agree with leroy. I always try to run some honkers in with my duck spread regardless whats in the field the night before. I have noticed through the years that ducks have finished better with goose decoys in the mix. Just my opinion though. Idk if I would go as extreme as running 10 mojos in my spread though, seems like a huge overkill. I would sell 6 of tougher looking ones for sure and keep 4. Thats plenty of spinners.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

It really doesnt matter what you run with a spread. Its not like they wont work either way. He said sell all the FB Ducks. And i was just saying that that is stupid in my opinion. I usually put out some honkers in the spread as well. so im not arguing there either.

Huge Burrito...you are a tool. Go do your homework.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

ValleyHunter said:


> When i first started. I had 8 Mojos. and 5 Dozen Mallards. Your point? Who cares. Get over it. You look like a loser right now.


Please find something that i have said and somehow tell me how it is in fact inaccurate. Mixing honkers with ducks is personal preference and i do it all the time, Then again if i don't see a goose in that field every time i scout it why in gods name would i use goose decoys. It is not the geese that attracts ducks it is the mojos. Don't believe me next time take your layout blind out in the field and set out just one mojo, just one. No other decoys at all. Ducks will come all the way from the other end of the field but will they commit and land&#8230;find out for yourself. Key is to have a spread they want to LAND in!

Go do YOUR homework toolshed.

Why in the hell would someone have 8 mojos? I hope you sold about 5 of them and picked your self up some goose deeks eh? Cuz if you didnt why the hell are you even in this argument :laugh:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Browndog,

Your spot on,

2k6 has some growing up to do,hopefully if he ever finishes school and maybe graduates he'll learn what a ******** he really is and has been in life,got a feeling ole "mojo" will be biting 2k6 in the *** one of these days,Karma is a good thing when it come to an *** like this guy.

Further,what difference does it make how he got his spread? The fact is he has the dekes and is looking for some imput,if you can't be civil HB take a hike,your all mouth with a big ego and its obvious you have alot of learning to do about decoying birds,setting up spreads,calling etc, Just hunting in general.

Chris does a good job with this site,at one time folks would come on here for advice or to share stories and pics,now we have a few young green peas that are name calling "no-it-alls" keyboard tough guyz.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

snow said:


> Browndog,
> 
> Your spot on,
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA snow go cry to your boyfriend. Go home old timer and snow the more you reply to me and try to even the score the better it makes me feel. Glad i made an impression. Go back to your blowup speedball shotgun shell that you sleep with every night. Later crybaby :rock:


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

please see "death of a website" thread

pretty sure this is why

good god

:beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=4&t=98102

Here you go guys this is a perfect example of SNOW's mental capabilities. Please note snow's immense knowledge of the product he is trying to sell.

Snow! Here you go buddy this is what all started this beef you have with me. Read it over again pal. You're nothing more than a corporate crook. I'm sure you made this company lots of money with your outstanding sales pitch! :laugh:


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

What a troll,guyz like you give a site like this a bad rap,hopefully Chris and company see what a POS you are and pull the plug.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

OK... locking this down. A couple of you need to straighten up or you will leave.


----------

